

What Has Replaced Myspace for Music Marketing? - nichm
http://betakit.com/2012/04/04/what-has-replaced-myspace-for-music-marketing
A few years ago marketing a band was as simple as creating a Myspace page and cultivating a following. Today there isn’t just one social network musicians need to be using. Twitter, Facebook and YouTube are obvious networks every band should be on, but there are several startups that are helping bands market so they can focus on doing what they do best – making music.
======
anigbrowl
Soundcloud is it, by a mile.

